# How to watch a rented movie



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I rented a movie yesterday, it took a long time to load to my laptop. I connected the iPad to sync and have not been able to find the movie. Where should it show up?

Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Assuming you rented it from iTunes, the logical place for it to be is in the iPod app (bottom right of screen). When that opens, look under Movies (left side near top). I've never rented a movie from iTunes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never rented either, but I believe on the iPad, videos go in the Video app, not the iPod app.

Is your question, Nanbelle12, where to find it on the iPad or how to get it to sync to the iPad?

Betsy


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I looked in videos and iTunes and it is not there.
It should have synced when I attached the ipad to the laptop. I have mot had any problem getting other things to sync.
Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've never rented either, but I believe on the iPad, videos go in the Video app, not the iPod app.


You are correct. I just added a personal video to my sync, and it went into the Video app, not iPod.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've never rented a movie from Apple, but in doing some quick googling, I see mentions of rented movies showing up under a "rentals" tab under videos.  Are you sure you don't have such a tab on your iPad under videos?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, try the iTunes app.... I would check the Downloads icon at the bottom right.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

On videos, there are two little tabs at the top - Movies ad TV Shows.  Make sure you are looking under the right tab maybe.  (only saying this because I did that at first.)


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I am not seeing tabs. It just indicates no videos.
Maybe it didn't download, I will try again.
Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am downloading a free TV show now to see how it works....  11 minutes remaining.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you not finding it in iTunes on your computer? In iTunes, you will see it in your Library under "Rented Movies."

If so, try dragging it from there onto your iPad from within iTunes.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the free show I downloaded was a "purchase" rather than a rental. It appears under TV shows in iTunes, but did not appear in the TV Show sync list under device iPad. However, it did sync up when I chose _Include Episodes from Playlists: Purchased_ under TV Shows.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, I found the help page on the Apple site:


> To rent movies from the iTunes Store on your computer
> In iTunes on your computer, click iTunes Store.
> In the iTunes Store, find a movie you want to rent.
> Click Rent. Your movie will begin to download immediately.
> ...


----------

